# Possible postie's bikes e-bike replacement



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

From
http://www.themercury.com.au/article/2009/05/08/71731_tasmania-news.html


DAMIEN BROWN
May 08, 2009 04:00am
TASMANIAN designer Simon Williams has braved rain and hail, savage dogs and dangerous drivers.

But he says it was all worth it as he embarks on a brave challenge to change an Australian icon - the famous red postie bike.

The Kingston-based designer is putting the final touches on his design that he hopes will make life easier for posties worldwide.

The revolutionary three-wheeled electric bike has been created for Design Island, an annual program that showcases the state's designers.

Mr Williams' bike will not only be silent and energy efficient, it will have greater stability, is capable of reversing, can go off-road and carries larger loads safely.

He said it would also be faster and travel longer distances than its petrol-powered predecessors.

"The prototype includes technologies like regenerative braking, battery management and a reverse gear," Mr Williams said.

"The bike itself presents a possibility for change in the perceptions and awareness of many Australians.

"Most would never give a second thought to an alternative."

Mr Williams worked as a postie for 18 months to get a better understanding of what changes were needed.

The bike he has developed is expected to be on the road by the end of the month.

The current Honda CT110 is built exclusively for Australia Post making it the highest selling motorcycle in the country.

It has a 105cc four-stroke engine and a four-speed gearbox.

Arts Minister Michelle O'Byrne said this year's program featured more than 50 designers.


----------

